# Blue belt vs pink belt



## JBAtlanta (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi,

what's the difference between Gracie blue and pink belts? If I'm already training for a blue belt (and hopefully beyond) is there anything different I'd learn in the pink belt course?

Thanks


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jan 22, 2014)

JBAtlanta said:


> Hi,
> 
> what's the difference between Gracie blue and pink belts? If I'm already training for a blue belt (and hopefully beyond) is there anything different I'd learn in the pink belt course?
> 
> Thanks



The pink belt is awarded for completing a short (15 lesson) women's self-defense course. The material includes some basic BJJ techniques and self-defense tactics. There are a few tactical considerations covered that wouldn't be covered in the regular blue belt curriculum, but not a lot of extra technical knowledge.

(Note - the pink belt is essentially a certificate of completion for a course unique to the Gracie Academy and is not really a martial arts rank. In contrast, the blue belt is a rank recognized across all of BJJ.)


----------



## Grenadier (Jan 22, 2014)

JBAtlanta said:


> Hi,
> 
> what's the difference between Gracie blue and pink belts? If I'm already training for a blue belt (and hopefully beyond) is there anything different I'd learn in the pink belt course?
> 
> Thanks



It would probably be a good idea to take the pink belt course anyways.  Even if it only covers a few simpler fundamentals and self-defense techniques, it would still be a good thing to take.  

When you get a bit more advanced, you may be teaching such seminars as well, and it wouldn't hurt to see how others work such things.


----------

